# seebrücke schönberger strand



## the_one (10. Juli 2009)

moin moin 

ich fahr am sonntag  zur ostsee (schönberger strand) in den urlaub
und wollte da mal auf der seebrücke angeln
ich hab nochn die am meer geangelnt und brauche deswegen dringent tipps zur montage, köder, usw.
wäre über schnelle antworten sehr erfreut


----------



## Freelander (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*

Erstmal hallo hier im Board.

Nimm dir ein paar starcke Kumpels mit wenn Du auf der Seebrücke angeln willst und ein Handy für den Fall der Fälle,
falls es da immer noch so schlimm ist....

Mußt hier mal die Suchfunktion im Board benutzten,da ist schon einiges drüber geschrieben worden.


----------



## caddel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*



the_one schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> ich fahr am sonntag  zur ostsee (schönberger strand) in den urlaub
> und wollte da mal auf der seebrücke angeln
> ...




Das Angeln auf der Schönberger Seebrücke ist vom 15.März bis 31. Oktober strikt verboten. Da es auch noch kontrolliert wird würde ich Dir davon abraten es überhaupt zu probieren, da weder die WaschPo noch die Gemeinde hier ein Auge zudrücken.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## the_one (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*

hmm achso war das letzte mal vor 2 oder 3 jahren da 
da durfte man das noch ist ja doof das es nicht mehr möglich ist dann muss ich mir ne andere stelle in der nähe suchen wo ich angeln kann wenn jemand eine gute stelle weiß wäre über tipps sehr erfreut


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*

Von den T-Buhnen aus lässts sich auch ganz gut Angeln , auch wenn das rumklettern auf den Steinen nciht jedermanns sache ist =)

Würd da dann richtung Kalifornien/Brasilien gehen , da ists vor den Buhnen glaub ich etwas tiefer als direkt am Schönberger Strand


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*



caddel schrieb:


> Das Angeln auf der Schönberger Seebrücke ist vom 15.März bis 31. Oktober strikt verboten.



Seit wann das denn? Ich geh nachher mal gucken.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn? Ich geh nachher mal gucken.



Na seit 15. März. Steht doch da. 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :m


----------



## prophet12 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn? Ich geh nachher mal gucken.


 

Quelle: Kieler Nachrichten vom 11.10.2008

*Schönberg – Angeln von der Seebrücke soll verboten werden. Darauf verständigten sich die Mitglieder des Wirtschaftsausschusses in ihrer Sitzung am Donnerstag. In der Vergangenheit war es vor allem in der Saison zu Konflikten zwischen Urlaubsgästen und Petri-Jüngern gekommen, die den Brückenkopf für ihr Hobby nutzten. Die SPD-Fraktion konnte sich mit ihrem Vorschlag, ein Verbot auf die Saison zu beschränken, nicht durchsetzen. Die endgültige Entscheidung über die Regelung und vor allem ihre Umsetzung werden die Ortspolitiker in ihrer öffentlichen Sitzung am 30. Oktober fällen.*

*Und die Entscheidung ist gefallen,leider.*


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*

Am WE ist eh Seebrückenfest :vik:

Hab da nur einmal geangelt und sooo toll ist das nun auch nicht. 
Vom Strand aus ist viel schöner und vor allen Dingen ruhiger


----------



## caddel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: seebrücke schönberger strand*



prophet12 schrieb:


> Quelle: Kieler Nachrichten vom 11.10.2008
> 
> *Schönberg – Angeln von der Seebrücke soll verboten werden. Darauf verständigten sich die Mitglieder des Wirtschaftsausschusses in ihrer Sitzung am Donnerstag. In der Vergangenheit war es vor allem in der Saison zu Konflikten zwischen Urlaubsgästen und Petri-Jüngern gekommen, die den Brückenkopf für ihr Hobby nutzten. Die SPD-Fraktion konnte sich mit ihrem Vorschlag, ein Verbot auf die Saison zu beschränken, nicht durchsetzen. Die endgültige Entscheidung über die Regelung und vor allem ihre Umsetzung werden die Ortspolitiker in ihrer öffentlichen Sitzung am 30. Oktober fällen.*
> 
> *Und die Entscheidung ist gefallen,leider.*



Das ist so nicht richtig prophet.
Sie hier und offizieller geht es dann wohl nicht.






Gruß#h
caddel


----------

